# Motorbike tank



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 1, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Schw...ccbf61a&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=262874964064


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 1, 2017)

Shouldn't last too long!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## JOEL (Mar 1, 2017)

48 watching...


----------



## jdbryant (Mar 1, 2017)

Said he already had an offer greater thank $900 yesterday when I tried to deal on it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 1, 2017)

I'd think it will take $1100-1200. V/r Shawn


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 2, 2017)

Is that a 35 tank with hole for wires coming out of left side on the bottom?


----------



## buickmike (Mar 2, 2017)

My thoughts are that it is a tank that recently surfaced with a toggle switch mounted.  Thank you


----------

